
Show HN: Coronavirus Dashboard - Thereminist
https://coronavirus.gg
======
Thereminist
A simple website that provides key statistics about the Coronavirus (COVID-19)
at a glance. Currently updated every 30 min. Feedback is welcome!

Topolomancer: Good point, will look to add this. klundqist: It is Worldometer
for now but might do some kind of aggregation of multiples sources if
relevant.

------
Topolomancer
Next to the data source, it would be interesting to show normalised numbers as
well. Right now, everything is trending upwards---correct, but unnecessarily
alarming.

------
kjhitcher
just fyi, I usually use this one
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

------
klundqist
What's the source of the data?

